# software problem



## dragonfan (Aug 13, 2008)

when i was installing new detections for spybot it was telling me user scan aborted the scan did not complete and needs to close firefox and i was using 1.6 and i noticed it killed my scan and my immuize part.does anyone know the nature of this problem.


----------



## Aden (Aug 14, 2008)

Try it again.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 14, 2008)

Aden said:


> Try it again.



i've tried running scan in that twice and immuize a lot but it tells me to close firefox but i never had that problem and the spyware scan tells me it's aborted.


----------



## Lost (Aug 14, 2008)

dragonfan said:


> i've tried running scan in that twice and immuize a lot but it tells me to close firefox but i never had that problem and the spyware scan tells me it's aborted.



Well close firefox then when immunizing it only takes like a minute and try again.


----------



## dragonfan (Aug 14, 2008)

Lost said:


> Well close firefox then when immunizing it only takes like a minute and try again.



i did that and it cleared up the problem with the immunizing but the spyware scan got aborted
when i was trying to look for spyware.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2008)

By any chance, do you have an active spyware infection? If that's the case, you may have to do the scan in Safe Mode, since a great deal of spyware have the nasty habit of tripping up Spybot's scanning.


----------



## Foamy (Aug 20, 2008)

here are two programs you could try one: Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware (update after install) two: SmitfraudFix aka (LAST RESORT)

Note: IF YOU EVER USE SMITFRAUDFIX READ THE INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY!!!!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 20, 2008)

Combofix is another decent utility as a last resort, but I won't link you. Search it on Google and read the instructions (and warnings) that you find before thinking about it. I haven't had it seriously mess up any systems yet, but it does have after-effects that can be annoying if you don't know how to fix them (date format is strange, time format is 24hrs, no tab complete in the Command Prompt).


----------



## darkdoomer (Aug 24, 2008)

as a professional advice, i'd blame the user.


----------

